# New One loft race in South Africa $500000 price money



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi Guys

I just want to inform all fanciers around the globe that there is a new pigeon race in South Africa with +- $500 000 worth of price money. 

The website is http://www.dinokenglofts.co.za

This is one of the most advanced lofts in the world. They only take 900 birds +900 reserves. No other birds will be allowed. 

Please do not hesitate to contact Anton Van der merwe


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I was trying to figure out the entry fee and prise money. What does the "R" stand for and what is that to USD funds?

Ace


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

1 South African Rand = about .13 US cents


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> I was trying to figure out the entry fee and prise money. What does the "R" stand for and what is that to USD funds?
> 
> Ace


The Entry fee is $960

The loft only takes 900 birds + one Res

First price $137 000

The race have heaps of other price money. The race has almost the same stracture as the Sun City Classic but they only fly 1800 birds on the last race and not 3- 4000 birds like they do at Sun City.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

This website will change in to www.pigeonracing.co in a few weeks


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

BlackWing said:


> The Entry fee is $960
> 
> The loft only takes 900 birds + one Res
> 
> ...


Not a bad deal for the loft either. They are putting out about half of the entrance fees as the pri*z*e money.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

The only concern I would have with a new race being organized is the integrity of the individual's who are founding this race, especially that it is being held in a foreign country. Sorry to sound skeptical, but I remember the story of the big race that was to be held in I believe Tawain, where the person or person's took off with $5 million of the entry fees.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

bbcdon said:


> The only concern I would have with a new race being organized is the integrity of the individual's who are founding this race, especially that it is being held in a foreign country. Sorry to sound skeptical, but I remember the story of the big race that was to be held in I believe Tawain, where the person or person's took off with $5 million of the entry fees.


wow 5 mil  I could buy a small island wth that kinda money for sure


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

For the money, the Flamingo and the World Cup are a bargain! There are other races here in the US which are also great, and have the reputation to back it up.


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

I’m getting a few guys together hear in new Zealand to send a couple of pigeons over. I believe, with every new one loft race that is the time to send pigeons. It will take a new “one loft Race” a couple of years to “make name’ as a one loft race and that is the time to send pigeons. Most lofts has a capacity of 50%-75% the first year or two. Same with the Sun City Million Dollar Classic it took a couple of years to be the race ................... I have spoken to Anton “ the owner/manager” and there is no way that he will jump ship. His property is 5 times the value of the price money and he spend $10 000’s on the latest design loft in the world. He has enough capital to too run the loft for a few years if the loft has only 50% intake. All I’m saying is that that this is the time to make a few $$$$$ . You will never catch a fish if you don’t have a line in the water.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I understand what you are saying BlackWing, but there are plenty of solid one loft races here is the US.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I did not see an entry deadline on the site


----------



## BlackWing (Apr 2, 2010)

dstephenson said:


> I did not see an entry deadline on the site


The last intake for International pigeons is January 2011. The loft is open for pigeons.


----------

